# Algenbefall !?!



## Omgkeppy (1. Nov. 2015)

Ich wusste nicht wo ich es sonst posten sollte also hier mal mein problem.
Wir haben diesen Herbst sxhweren Algenbefall im Teich. Nur wissen wir nicht warum oder was man dagegen tun soll.
  
  
  
Diese schwammartigen algen die oben zu schwimmen scheinen sind mit den darunter liegenden steinen verbunden. Es ist tatsächlich wie ein kleiner Urwald unterwasser momentan.
Über jede Art von Info oder Tipps was man dagegen tun könnte würden wir uns sehr freuen !


----------



## trampelkraut (1. Nov. 2015)

Sieht wie sich zersetzende, aufschwimmende Fadenalgen aus.
Ursache dürften zu viele Nährstoffe im Teich sein.


----------



## Omgkeppy (1. Nov. 2015)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Sieht wie sich zersetzende, aufschwimmende Fadenalgen aus.
> Ursache dürften zu viele Nährstoffe im Teich sein.


Das problem mit den Nährstoff-überschuss haben wir ab und an mal da meine Mutter meint, die armen Goldfische verhungern doch wenn sie nicht 4 mal die woche minimum was kriegen


----------



## troll20 (2. Nov. 2015)

Sind das alle Algen?


----------



## jolantha (2. Nov. 2015)

Ich wäre froh, wenn meine einfach so oben drauf wären, zum Abkeschern . 
Meine sind so hintertückisch , sie krallen sich an der Folie fest, und lassen einfach nicht los


----------



## Wetterleuchten (2. Nov. 2015)

Versuchs doch positiv zu sehen, sind auch bloß Wasserpflanzen und wenn du die nicht klein kriegst, schaffens deine Fischis auch nicht. Und soooo toll sieht Folie jetzt auch nicht aus, dass sien nicht ein paar Farbtupfer vertragen könnte.
Ok, ich hab keine Folie, aber ein bisschen was grünes an meinen kahlen Betonwänden fänd ich jetzt nicht schlecht.


----------



## Omgkeppy (2. Nov. 2015)

Das hauptproblem is ja, das was oben schwimmt lässt sich nich einfach abkächern weil die quasi mit den steinen die darunter liegen verwurzelt sind. Und die komplette folie im Teich ist mit einem algenteppich bedeckt wie man mehr oder weniger auf dem ersten foto erkennen kann.


----------



## Wetterleuchten (2. Nov. 2015)

Ja, ok. Wobei Nährstoffüberschuss heißt, dass mehr Nährstoffe produziert werden, als Verbraucher da sind. Hauptproduzenten scheinen die Goldfische (wieviele?) zu sein.
Dann hast du Algen, die die Nährstoffe verbrauchen, indem sie diese in ihr eigenes Wachstum investieren. Sonst noch Wasserpflanzen, die den Algen Konkurrenz machen können? Filter? In wieviel Wasser auf welcher Fläche spielt sich das ab? 
Schreib doch mal etwas aussagekräftiges über die Bedingungnen in deinem Teich.


----------



## troll20 (2. Nov. 2015)

Aber der Algenrasen auf der Folie ist doch extrem wichtig für das Gleichgewicht im Teich. Wenn es jedoch diese langen Fadenalgen werden sieht es unschön aus.
Was aber zu dieser Jahreszeit nicht verwunderlich wäre. Höhere Pflanzen stellen die Nährstoffverwertung bis zum Frühjahr ein, für genügsamere Algen ist das die richtige Zeit.


Omgkeppy schrieb:


> Das problem mit den Nährstoff-überschuss haben wir ab und an mal da meine Mutter meint, die armen Goldfische verhungern doch wenn sie nicht 4 mal die woche minimum was kriegen


Erklär doch deiner Mutter das diese Algen zum einen von den Goldfischen kurz gehalten werden (Ihnen als Nahrung dienen) und in diesem Algenrasen unzählige kleine Tiere leben, welche für gutes Wasser zuständig sind und gleichzeitig weitere Futter für die Fische bieten. Somit braucht sie bei einem ausreichend großen Teich nicht zufüttern.


----------



## Omgkeppy (2. Nov. 2015)

troll20 schrieb:


> Aber der Algenrasen auf der Folie ist doch extrem wichtig für das Gleichgewicht im Teich. Wenn es jedoch diese langen Fadenalgen werden sieht es unschön aus.
> Was aber zu dieser Jahreszeit nicht verwunderlich wäre. Höhere Pflanzen stellen die Nährstoffverwertung bis zum Frühjahr ein, für genügsamere Algen ist das die richtige Zeit.
> 
> Erklär doch deiner Mutter das diese Algen zum einen von den Goldfischen kurz gehalten werden (Ihnen als Nahrung dienen) und in diesem Algenrasen unzählige kleine Tiere leben, welche für gutes Wasser zuständig sind und gleichzeitig weitere Futter für die Fische bieten. Somit braucht sie bei einem ausreichend großen Teich nicht zufüttern.



Haben wir alles schon versucht. Aber sie meint da die fischlein die letzten 15 jahre täglich bei gutem wetter bekamen (wir haben das füttern erst eingestellt als wir rausbekamen das deshalb der teich immer zu so einer grünen brühe wird) , dürfte man das jetzt nicht so "radikal" einstellen weil sie ja dann verhungern würden.
Hier mal ein paar (wenn auch nicht 100% genaue) angaben zu unserem Teich : 
Er fasst ungefähr +- 2000 Liter. Wobei wir das nie genau nachgemessen haben. Die quadratmeterzahl konnte mein Vater mir auf anhieb auch nicht nennen, da wir ihn damals einfach ausgehoben haben wie es uns gefiel (im stufensystem also nicht einfach ein großes loch). Es lieben zirka 40-50 "0815er" Goldfische darin, sowie 6 wasserschnecken, 2 __ muscheln und ungefähr 10 andere __ kleinfische die diesen sommer dazu gezogen sind um die wasserqualität zu verbessern. Wir haben eine hauptpumpe die das wasser durch einen außenfilter schickt und anschliessend wieder in den Teich leitet, sowie eine kleinere pumpe die das wasser für den bachlauf fördert. Der Bachlauf beginnt an einem quellstein, führt das wasser in ein kleines klärbecken das mit gräsern bepflanzt ist, und über einen überlauf in diesem becken wird das wasser dann über 3 stufen wieder dem teich zugeführt. Im teich selbst befindet sich eine grosse wasserlilie, krebsscheren, __ wasserlinsen, __ wasserpest, bachmoos (das allerdings nie richtig anging) , __ Nadelkraut und ein zwei weitere pflanzen deren namen wir leider nicht mehr wissen.


----------



## Omgkeppy (2. Nov. 2015)

Die restlichen bilder lässt mich das forum bicht hochladen. Es wird ein Sicherheitsfehler angezigt... keine ahnung warum. Viel größer als die andern 3 können sie auch nicht sein


----------



## Omgkeppy (2. Nov. 2015)

Hier noch zwei ...
  
  
Wie man sieht ist das Wasser an sich klar. Man kann auch die fische gut sehen. Nur der Algenbefall nimmt echt überhand imoment.


----------



## koiteich1 (2. Nov. 2015)

Deine 40-50 Goldies machen doch einen ganz schönen Dreck auf Deutsch viel Schei... .
Wenn dieser nicht richtig abgesaugt werden kann brauchst Du dich nicht wundern wenn bei dir die Algen blühen.
Jeh mehr Schmutz im Teich bleibt um so besser haben es die Algen.
Sicher gibt es Mittel zur Algenbekämpfung was auch recht gut wirkt aber man sollte immer schauen weshalb es so kommt.
Ich an deiner stelle würde für dieses Jahr die Algen nur abfischen und im Frühjahr bei geeigneten Temperaturen eine Komplettreinigung des Teiches
in Angriff nehmen.
Wobei ich aber dann auch die Anzahl der Goldies reduzieren würde.


----------



## troll20 (2. Nov. 2015)

Wie sollen mehr Fische eine bessere Wasserqualität hinbekommen, wo doch schon bei wenigen Probleme ersichtlich sind? 
Dann wären mehr Informationen von deinem Filter wichtig. 
Weiterhin solltest du mal die Suche nach Beiträgen über Kapilarsperre benutzen. 
Schlammabsaugung ist vor dem Winter noch anzuraten und damit gleich ein Teilwasserwechsel.
Im Frühjahr solltet ihr euch von gut der Hälfte eurer Fische trennen, wenn nicht sogar  noch mehr. 
Mit etwas Glück werdet ihr hier im Forum welche los, alternativ bei EBay.


----------



## samorai (2. Nov. 2015)

Hallo!
Auf die Fisch-Diskussion möchte ich nicht weiter eingehen.
Mir ist bei Deiner dürftigen Info über Deinen Teich nur aufgefallen


Omgkeppy schrieb:


> wasserlilie, krebsscheren, __ wasserlinsen, __ wasserpest, bachmoos (das allerdings nie richtig anging)


Bei der eigentlichen Düngung(Fischkot) kommt mir die Sache schon äußerst suspekt vor, denn eigentlich gedeihen gedüngte Pflanzen sehr gut (überdüngte heit nicht).
Und jetzt zum Pudels Kern.
Teste doch mal Dein Wasser, PH-Wert; KH-Wert und auf Ammoniak!
Wieviel Wasser fördert die Pumpe, wenn Du es nicht weiß, auslitern, für 10 Sek. Wasser auffangen,Inhalt feststellen(Colaflasche) dann mal 6 für die Minute, dann mal 60 für die Stunde.
Filter: Irgend eine Kennzeichnung? Durchlauffilter, Druckfilter oder Biofilter?
Querschnitt der Verbindung Pumpe/ Filter?
Was befindet sich im Teich für Substrat?

Gruß Ron!


----------



## Omgkeppy (4. Nov. 2015)

samorai schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Auf die Fisch-Diskussion möchte ich nicht weiter eingehen.
> Mir ist bei Deiner dürftigen Info über Deinen Teich nur aufgefallen
> 
> ...



Dazu muss ich sagen, nur das __ quellmoos ging nicht an. Der rest blühte und gedeite einwandfrei. Hab mich an der stelle wohl etwas komisch ausgedrückz von der satzstellung her. Der außenfilter arbeitet mit einer UV lampe und einem sack mit steinchen. Ich glaube mich zu erinnern das die steine zur sauerstoffanreicherung des wasser dienen. Die erste stufe des bachlaufs, die ins klärbecken führt, ist ebenfalls mit diesen steinchen ausgelegt.



troll20 schrieb:


> Wie sollen mehr Fische eine bessere Wasserqualität hinbekommen, wo doch schon bei wenigen Probleme ersichtlich sind?
> Dann wären mehr Informationen von deinem Filter wichtig.
> Weiterhin solltest du mal die Suche nach Beiträgen über Kapilarsperre benutzen.
> Schlammabsaugung ist vor dem Winter noch anzuraten und damit gleich ein Teilwasserwechsel.
> ...



Hierzu kann ich nur sagen, wir hatten schon an die 70 goldies im teich, ja die machen treck, ja das wasser war im sommer dann immer ne grüne brühe. Aber seit wir den bachlauf dabei haben und uns viele fische durch fischreier und co. Abhanden gekommen sind, ist das wasser immer klar genug, das man in der mitte des teiches (dort ist die tiefste stelle, mit etwa 1.30-1.40m tiefe) bis auf den boden sehen konnte. 

Dafüber hinaus hab ich schon etliche male in online foren gelesen das ein kompletter wasserwechsel für den teich nicht gut seie, da man dadurch die kleinstlebewesen abtötet.
Und einen richtigen schlammsauger haben wir nicht. Soviel schlamm ist ja auch nicht im teich. Wir haben eine stufe die mit sand ausgelegt ist damit sich dort die __ muscheln verbuddeln können. Absaugen kann man dort also eh schlecht.


----------



## Ida17 (4. Nov. 2015)

Nabend! 

Nettes Teichlein, aber ich schließe mich meinen Vorgängern an was die Anzahl der "Wasserscheide" angeht  
Algenproduktion ist gar nicht ungewöhnlich und auch nicht schlimm, aber teste dennoch mal deine Werte. 
Jetzt lassen sich eh keine Pflanzen mehr in den Teich integrieren, wenn im März die Saison anfängt solltest du einiges an Pflanzen zusetzen damit du einen Nährstoffentzug hast. Was fütterst du überhaupt?


----------



## Omgkeppy (4. Nov. 2015)

Qir


Ida17 schrieb:


> Nabend!
> 
> Nettes Teichlein, aber ich schließe mich meinen Vorgängern an was die Anzahl der "Wasserscheide" angeht
> Algenproduktion ist gar nicht ungewöhnlich und auch nicht schlimm, aber teste dennoch mal deine Werte.
> Jetzt lassen sich eh keine Pflanzen mehr in den Teich integrieren, wenn im März die Saison anfängt solltest du einiges an Pflanzen zusetzen damit du einen Nährstoffentzug hast. Was fütterst du überhaupt?


Wir füttern normale sticks. Sonst nichts. Und imoment füttern wir eh überhaupt nicht mehr weil es jetzt überwiegend kalt ist und sie dann eh nicht mehr gut fressen.


----------



## samorai (4. Nov. 2015)

Kannst Du auch die anderen Fragen bitte beantworten? Aus Beitrag 15, immerhin hast Du gefragt!!!

Ron!


----------



## Omgkeppy (4. Nov. 2015)

samorai schrieb:


> Kannst Du auch die anderen Fragen bitte beantworten? Aus Beitrag 15, immerhin hast Du gefragt!!!
> 
> Ron!


Um welche frage genau geht es jetzt ? Den Ph wert des Wassers habe ich noch nicht getested. Die hauptpumpe im Teich, die das wasser zum außenfiltet leitet, schafft 6000 liter die Stunde wenn ich mich nicht irre.


----------



## samorai (5. Nov. 2015)

Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil!
Ich muss mich nicht selbst rezetieren.

Tschüß Ron!


----------



## Omgkeppy (5. Nov. 2015)

samorai schrieb:


> Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil!
> Ich muss mich nicht selbst rezetieren.
> 
> Tschüß Ron!


Ich mach es dir nicht mit Absicht schwer Ron, jedoch gibts hier viele leute die mir dutzende fragen stellen auf die ich fast nie eine genaue Antwort habe. Ich bin ehrlich ein bisschen überfordert. Und es sollte dir auch kein zacken aus der Krone brechen wenn du dich einmal wiederholen musst.


----------



## samorai (6. Nov. 2015)

,filt}gr`o`se od} ,"n8 
,du ,filt}/ zu s*nell1 ne #fjjj } ,pumpe im #bjjj } ,tei* geht ni*t4 ,du s*a6/ die id1l5 ,2dingung5 f`ur ,fad5alg54 
,gr`o`s}e ,tei*e z,b3 #cj #jjj ;,l- ,tei*e w}d5 ni*t mit e9} #ij #jjj ;,l ,pumpe 2trieb54 
,d} ,tei* soll m9imum #d mal am ,tag umgew`alzt w}d5 bis #bd mal1 al j$e ,/unde e9 mal1 ,du w`alzt ,de9 ,tei* sage und s*reibe #gb mal am ,tag um1 ,was*mas*9e ho* #c4 

,und w5n ,du s e9 ,n}v5 ,b`undel bi/1 und ni*t drei ,beitr`age zur`uck bl`att}n kann/1 
dann gebe i* ,de95 ,tei* au* ke9e ,*.e4

Die Antwort Ron!
Ist Blindenschrift, mußt Du nur noch übersetzen!


----------



## trampelkraut (6. Nov. 2015)

Wenns so kompliziert bleibt wechsle ich das Forum.


----------



## Omgkeppy (7. Nov. 2015)

Is mir jetzt auch zu dumm. Anstatt normal mit den leuten zu reden, wir sind doch hier nicht im Kindergarten.


----------



## jolantha (7. Nov. 2015)

[QUOTE="Omgkeppy, post: 508317, member: 36319"*]Er fasst ungefähr +- 2000 Liter.* . Es lieben zirka *40-50 *"0815er" Goldfische darin, sowie 6 wasserschnecken, 2 __ muscheln und ungefähr 10 andere __ kleinfische die diesen sommer *dazu gezogen sind um die wasserqualität zu verbessern*.[/QUOTE]

Hallo Omgkeppy,
Du fragst hier um Rat, und erwartest, daß wir dir ein Wundermittel präsentieren, daß gegen Deine Algen hilft, ohne daß Du wirklich etwas dazu beitragen müßtest. 
Dein Teich ist totak überbevölkert , meiner Meinung nach. 
Deine Einstellung zu den Goldfischen " 0815 " ist wirklich sehr grenzwertig , und zeigt mir, daß Du sehr wenig Respekt vor Lebewesen hast, für die
Du verantwortlich bist. 
Dann noch Deine 10 anderen Kleinfische, die die Wasserqualität verbessern sollen ??? 
Was sind das für welche, die hätte ich auch gerne !!
Hast Du einen Skimmer, eine Bodenablauf , Sauerstoffspender ????
Lies Dich doch bitte hier mal im Forum schlau, dann kannst Du schon bald erkennen, was Du ändern kannst.


----------



## wander-falke (7. Nov. 2015)

Moin Kinder,
setzt euch mal wieder hin und nehmt die Schmollmaske ab .............

Ich hab gerade Zeit und dachte ich mach mich mal Rons Rätselstunde .....

Hierbei geht es um diese Fragen, die noch nicht beantwortet sind.......



samorai schrieb:


> Wieviel Wasser fördert die Pumpe, wenn Du es nicht weiß, auslitern, für 10 Sek. Wasser auffangen,Inhalt feststellen(Colaflasche) dann mal 6 für die Minute, dann mal 60 für die Stunde.
> Filter: Irgend eine Kennzeichnung? Durchlauffilter, Druckfilter oder Biofilter?
> Querschnitt der Verbindung Pumpe/ Filter?
> Was befindet sich im Teich für Substrat?




Daraus lässt sich ableiten mit welchem Durchsatz du deinen Teich filterst
Wenn das Wasser zu schnell läuft werden nur Schwebstoffe ausgefiltert und gut. Die eigentliche Bio-Stufe im Filter kann nicht effektiv arbeiten.
Also bleiben gelöste Nährsoffe im Wasser und deine Algen freuen sich über den gedeckten Tisch.
Zusätzlich mit der angesprochenen Kapillarsperre und Bepflanzung und Fischreduzierung, über die du dich informieren solltest, bekommst du den Teich in den Griff

Grüßle
euer Andreas


----------



## S.Reiner (7. Nov. 2015)

Morgen 
ich bin da mit den Algen  auf eine für mich gute Lösung gekommen
UVC 11 Watt im Filter Fass dann 4500 Liter Pumpe zum Filterteich dort einen Fahrradkorb bestückt mit Kellerrost Laubgitter und einem Paket Filterwatte
ja eine günstige Sache find ich.

Hoff es hilft dem einen oder anderen User


----------



## S.Reiner (7. Nov. 2015)

O ja  so sauber ist nu das Wasser


----------



## Ida17 (7. Nov. 2015)

Kühl Reiner! 
Das gefällt mir, wie oft machst du den Korb sauber?

Bleiben wir doch alle friedlich, es gibt keinen Grund hier irgendwen anzuzecken! 
@Omgkeppy: Hier im Forum sind nicht nur alle photosüchtig sondern auch wenig begabt im Kristallkugel-Lesen. Wie geben gerne Tipps, möchten aber genauso gerne die Einsicht sehen, dass 40-50 Goldfische in einer "Pfütze" schlicht und einfach zu viel sind. 
Es gibt da diverse Möglichkeiten: Teich erweitern, Bestand dezimieren und/oder für eine sehr hohe Filterkraft zu sorgen. Am Besten alles! Goldfische/Koi sind die Labradore unter den Fischen, sie gucken dich an und machen einen ganz großen, hungrigen Mund. Zack hat man die Sch******* am Hals, nur dass man die Fische nicht Gassi führen kann. 
Also Fazit: Mach dich über den Winter im Forum schlau was Filter und Pflanzenbesatz angeht und kaufe dir mal solche Teststäbchen, die geben dir einen ersten Eindruck über deine Wasserwerte. Im Übrigen sehr empfehlenswert bevor die Lieben in die Winterruhe gehen, meiner Meinung nach


----------



## samorai (7. Nov. 2015)

Ich schreibe eigentlich gerne hier im Forum und ich schreibe auch 4 mal das selbe im Jahr, wenn es sein muß.
Wenn  aber in einem Thema nur 4 Beiträge auseinander liegen und der User nicht zurück skrollen kann, sehe ich da überhaupt keine Mitarbeit.
Hier bei handelt es sich um Beitrag 15 und 19 .
Die Beitrag's Nr. ist gleich links, vor "Gefällt mir" .

Ron!


----------



## Ansaj (7. Nov. 2015)

Hallo Omgkeppy,
ich hoffe, du hast dich noch nicht abgemeldet. Wir wollen hier alle nur helfen, auch wenn der ein oder andere Beitrag mal etwas temperamentvoller ist. 
Ich muss sagen, für mich wäre das Thema Algen in deinem Teich zweitrangig. Ich würde etwas an der Fischsituation ändern. So wie ich es verstehe, gehört der Teich deiner Mutter/Eltern, du hast also keine alleinige Entscheidungsgewalt. Aber ich würde dir trotzdem Nahe legen, darüber nachzudenken, wie du deine Fische artgerechter halten kannst. Und da käme für mich bei einem 2000l-Teich nur die Abgabe aller Goldfische in Frage (oder den Teich massiv zu vergrößern). Das klingt jetzt hart und ihr habt ja noch den Winter lang Zeit, euch darüber Gedanken zu machen, aber ich bin mir sicher, dass euch der Teich mehr Spaß machen würde, wenn ihr euch auf kleine Fische konzentriert. Dann pendelt sich das biologische Gleichgewicht bestimmt auch von alleine ein. Welche Fischart habt ihr denn noch im Teich? Fische einzusetzen, damit sie die Wasserqualität verbessern, ist ein reiner Verkaufstrick und hat nichts mit der Wirklichkeit zu tun.
Um die Abgabe der Goldies zu begründen: Goldfische vermehren sich auch unter schlechten Bedingungen. Sie sind sehr robust und genügsam und werden daher oft verkannt. Doch sie brauchen Platz. Viel mehr Platz als sie in den meisten Gartenteichen bekommen. Sie sind schwimmfreudig und können ziemlich groß und alt werden. Es sind nun mal keine Dekogegenstände, sondern Lebewesen, die nicht nach dem Motto "Sie (über)leben doch schon so lange auf dieser Art und Weise, dann wird das so ok sein." gehalten werden sollten, sondern denen ein artgerechter Lebensraum geboten werden muss. 
Zum Vergleich: ich habe etwa 100 Goldfische auf 45 m² und das ist mir entschieden zu viel, so dass ich im nächsten Frühjahr wieder welche abgeben werde. Wenn ich meine Goldfische verschenke, gebe ich sie nicht an Teiche unter 8.000l ab. Das ist mein absolutes Minumum für die __ Goldfisch-Haltung.
Nimm meine Beitrag bitte nicht persönlich, er soll nur zum Nachdenken anregen. Versuche dich in die Fische hineinzuversetze: würdest du dein Leben lang in einem 10 m²-Zimmer mit 5 weiteren Personen verbringen wollen? 
Gruß
Ansaj


----------



## S.Reiner (7. Nov. 2015)

Das gefällt mir, wie oft machst du den Korb sauber?
Hallo
so ein mal im Monat mach ich Wäsche mit einer alten Schleuder
den Fischen gefällt das


----------



## Tottoabs (7. Nov. 2015)

jolantha schrieb:


> Deine Einstellung zu den Goldfischen " 0815 " ist wirklich sehr grenzwertig , und zeigt mir, daß Du sehr wenig Respekt vor Lebewesen hast, für die
> Du verantwortlich bist.


Also das sehe ich anders. 0815 drückt nur aus das es eben Goldfische sind. 
Keine Schleierschwänze, keine Komet und keine Shubunki.


----------



## S.Reiner (13. Nov. 2015)

Hallo
und wie gesagt einmal im Monat ist Wäsche 
Alles in die Schleuder und noch Wasser aus dem Teich dabei
günstig Umwelt schonend und das ganze Jahr verwend bar
Die gute Filterwatte


----------



## Ida17 (13. Nov. 2015)

Sag Reiner, was genau ist das für eine Schleuder?
Und dient die Watte als "Filter" nach dem Filter? Mein Bachlauf schließt ja nach dem Filter an, da ließe sich das prima installieren. Ich liebe Ideen die so praktisch sind!


----------



## S.Reiner (13. Nov. 2015)

Nu das Teil was ich da hab ist schon UHHHHHRRR alt
Aber nee camping Wäscheschleuder tut es auch
Ja meine Pumpe ist im letzten Filterfass und dann geht's zum Filterteich wo ich den Korp mit der Watte habe
in diesem Fass ist auch das UVC 9 Watt Eigenbau
Nach einer Woche ist es wie auf dem Bild
ich mach es aber erst nach 3-4 Wochen sauber


----------



## jule (16. Nov. 2015)

Hallo zusammen, Hallo Omgkeppy,

ich möchte auch kurz etwas dazu schreiben. Als wir den Teich letztes Jahr "übernommmen" haben, war es (im September) auch eine grüne Suppe.

   (Das Bild ist aus meiner Galerie, dort sieht man auch wie es sich dann entwickelt hat) 

Ich habe viel Dreck raus und viele Pflanzen neu gesetzt. Der __ Reiher hat sich ein paar Goldfische geholt (ehe ich einen Reiherschreck gefunden habe, den er tatsächlich nicht mag ) und ab dem Sommer habe ich immer wieder Goldfische abgegeben. Meiner Meinung nach sind es noch immer zu viele, aber es ist mehr als die Hälfe weg! Ich hatte sie ins Ebay-Kleinanzeigen gestellt, nachdem sich hier niemand gemeldet hatte. Auch dort habe ich darauf geachtet wo sie hin kommen (ein Gartenteich mit guter Größe war mir wichtig, in ein Aquarium oder eine 200l Wanne kommen meine Fische nicht, da haben sie es hier zwar nicht optimal, aber sicher besser )

Ich hatte jetzt noch eine ganz liebe Anfrage, da habe ich mir die Telefonnummer geben lassen und wir sprechen erneut im Frühjahr, dann kann ich absehen, wieviel Nachzucht durch den Winter gekommen ist und dann dürfen die auch ausziehen...

Es gibt immer eine Lösung - und mit weniger Fischen und mehr Pflanzen hat sich bei uns das Algenproblem (fast) erledigt!


----------



## Tottoabs (17. Nov. 2015)

jule schrieb:


> (ehe ich einen Reiherschreck gefunden habe, den er tatsächlich nicht mag )


Welchen hast du den ?


----------

